# Hi from Minsk (Belarus)



## c_voltage (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi peoples, i'm plugin's collector, love ambient-style\experimental stuff.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome aboard.
Minsk-- I had to look up on google maps to learn you are 5 hours north of Chernobyl. That must be somewhat nerve wracking...

I am curious to hear c-voltage works on Member's Compositions.

I enjoy Omri Cohen's ambient-experimental music postings on YouTube. Perhaps you are familiar with this artist?

Cheers from Canada, Bill

ps. Doctoremmet's greeting reminded me to tell you to check out the IK Multimedia GroupBuy. If you collect plugins, you won't want to miss that deal. Currently at 18 freebies after one plugin purchase.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 26, 2021)

Greetings from another collector  nice to have you on board.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 26, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Doctoremmet's greeting reminded me to tell you to check out the IK Multimedia GroupBuy. If you collect plugins, you won't want to miss that deal. Currently at 18 freebies after one plugin purchase.


Haha, cool tip Billy! But yes, I wholeheartedly agree with it.


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome to VI-Control, @c_voltage. Looking forward to your contributions to the forum

*One of my colleagues is from Belarus--Volha (Volushka) sends her regards


----------



## c_voltage (Sep 26, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Minsk-- I had to look up on google maps to learn you are 5 hours north of Chernobyl. That must be somewhat nerve wracking...


Yes, it's not so far, but in 80's (when it been occurs) i lived in Soviet times in Russia yet, ie all childhood (now i'm 43). And we moved to Minsk before the collapse of the Soviet Union, so literally the next year after the move, it's collapsed.
But during 80's I came to Minsk for summer holidays every year (my parents' parents lived here), and I remember how it was long time forbidden to pick berries and mushrooms in the forest. Nothing more special.



b_elliott said:


> I enjoy Omri Cohen's ambient-experimental music postings on YouTube. Perhaps you are familiar with this artist?


Hmm never heard about him, but thanks for tip, i did check at youtubes, nice material.
I'm fan of Bad Sector (Massimo Magrini), also like some ideas from Machinefabriek, Thomas Koner, Ryoji Ikeda. (Although not only these genre, I love the early works of Alla Pugacheva for example).




b_elliott said:


> I am curious to hear c-voltage works on Member's Compositions.


Honestly, my creation has long turned into getting pleasure from collecting plugins and testing them. Therefore, this does not go further than some sketches (although there are many of them).
In addition, I began to see little sense in the music itself, since it seems to me that all of it has already been done. Would like to try something with a combination with visualization, so parallel i try to dig in 3d stuff in latest times.



b_elliott said:


> ps. Doctoremmet's greeting reminded me to tell you to check out the IK Multimedia GroupBuy. If you collect plugins, you won't want to miss that deal. Currently at 18 freebies after one plugin purchase.


Yes thanks, i heard already about this big IK sale, but it seems almost all what i wanted from them (Space Delay, Sunset, Modo bass etc a already have). Apparently I have not yet reached the condition of true collector lol

@doctoremmet BTW by avater you look like Aaron Lewis from Staind, cool fit.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 26, 2021)

c_voltage said:


> Yes, it's not so far, but in 80's (when it been occurs) i lived in Soviet times in Russia yet, ie all childhood (now i'm 43). And we moved to Minsk before the collapse of the Soviet Union, so literally the next year after the move, it's collapsed.
> But during 80's I came to Minsk for summer holidays every year (my parents' parents lived here), and I remember how it was long time forbidden to pick berries and mushrooms in the forest. Nothing more special.
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome reply. Thank you for taking the time to answer me.

You have given me several artist names to explore as these are each new to me.

Lol, I even had to look up Aaron Lewis. The good Doctor may have to revert to his former Dobby avatar* to avoid clashes with Aaron.

Look forward to any further contributions you make down the road. Cheers, Bill

*


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 26, 2021)

c_voltage said:


> BTW by avater you look like Aaron Lewis from Staind, cool fit.


Haha nice! But Aaron is way cooler looking!


----------

